
Names Proposed for New Elements on Periodic Table - narad
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/02/science/names-proposed-for-new-elements-on-periodic-table.html
======
narad
flerovium (atomic symbol Fl #114 ) and livermorium (atomic symbol Lv #116).

